# My dog won't toilet in the garden



## Elliemog (Jan 15, 2010)

I wondered if there are many reasons why a dog doesn't like to toilet in it's own garden? We have a 4 year old Malinois x Dutch Shepherd. We've had her since a puppy and have always walked her 2-3 times a day. When she was younger, she would have a wee or a poo in the back garden if she needed to, but as she's got older she won't. We live in Germany, (my husband's in the Armed Forces), and where we live is quite remote. My husband normally takes her for the last walk, but when he's away I sometimes feel unsure about walking her by myself last thing at night. We have a large back garden laid to lawn with bushes and trees. She's happy to go in the garden to bark or romp around, but she won't use it to toilet. I would never make her hold her toilet for any long period of time, but to know that she would use the garden, if need be, would be a comfort.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I've no real advice to give you but just thought I would say that Spud is the same, he want go in the garden. while its a belssing sometimes, on a cold wet sunday moring I sometimes wish he would go in the garden so I can stay in bed and not walk him!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am afraid dogs are smart, they know for example that if they do not go in the garden they will get taken out, and often, after they have "performed" they get taken in again.

Because I dislike carting around bags of pooh; because I like to think ahead and know I may be ill; because I like my dogs to eliminate on command as I travel a lot with them, I make sure that the learn that going out is contingent on elimination.

So if they do not perform in the garden, they do not go out, which then translates into performing on command which is very useful if you travel a lot.

So I would take the dog out into the garden on a lead to a particular spot (there is no need for the dog to eliminate all over the garden) and if it did not perform, bring it in again. Repeat ad infinitum.

Dogs cannot hold it FOREVER (although it sometimes seems like it).

ps it often helps to run the tap (only after YOU have been though) 

HTH


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Elliemog said:


> I wondered if there are many reasons why a dog doesn't like to toilet in it's own garden? We have a 4 year old *Malinois x* *Dutch Shepherd*. We've had her since a puppy and have always walked her 2-3 times a day. When she was younger, she would have a wee or a poo in the back garden if she needed to, but as she's got older she won't. We live in Germany, (my husband's in the Armed Forces), and where we live is quite remote. My husband normally takes her for the last walk, but when he's away I sometimes feel unsure about walking her by myself last thing at night. We have a large back garden laid to lawn with bushes and trees. She's happy to go in the garden to bark or romp around, but she won't use it to toilet. I would never make her hold her toilet for any long period of time, but to know that she would use the garden, if need be, would be a comfort.


I can't really help with your problem but I'd love to hear about your dog; she sounds a very intense mix!:thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

One of mine wouldn't go in the garden of the old house, but when I moved, she'd go in the new one! She still prefers to go elsewhere though. I think it's an extension of not 'going' in the house, they still see it as part of their den area to be kept clean. 
My other dog is less fastidious!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

my dog won't go in the garden either, even though she used to go as a puppy. she gets taken out at least 3 times a day though.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Could be worse..mine have no problem using the garden. In fact the other day Hannah only got as far as the other side of the cat flap and pooped on the step!!:scared:
There was a very suspenseful moment when my foot hovered over the offending item before I managed to avoid it!!


(Id just got in from work and did wonder why Hannah went flying out the catflap as soon as I got in!:confused1:so excited she pooed herself!LOL:lol


----------

